# sulsa camp this year



## hwarang_do_adam (Sep 23, 2007)

raise your hand if your going to sulsa camp this year.                                            I do not know if i can make it I will be cutting it close. I graduate my mos school on sep. 27 so ill try to make it but I do not know.

Who else is going.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 23, 2007)

Sulsa camp is a private event which I'm sure Master Corona would not want discussed in a format such as this.


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Sep 23, 2007)

im sure master corona would not mind me talking about sulsa camp on a website that that is dedicated to martial arts!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 23, 2007)

hwarang_do_adam said:


> im sure master corona would not mind me talking about sulsa camp on a website that that is dedicated to martial arts!


Really?  I'll call him and ask.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 23, 2007)

not knowing what you two are talking about you  have got my curiosity up so one of you find out if you can post about it fast or please


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Sep 23, 2007)

i have lost his cell number so please by all means call and ask if we can talk about sulsa camp


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 23, 2007)

He says it's fine.  Thanks for your patience!  We have a few people from Washington attending this year.  I will personally have to wait until 09.


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Sep 23, 2007)

good lets talk about how much fun we have at sulsa camp


----------



## dortiz (Sep 23, 2007)

Now that was funny!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 24, 2007)

hwarang_do_adam said:


> good lets talk about how much fun we have at sulsa camp


It's been a long time since I've attended and I've attended only once.  It was grueling but fun!  I really liked the knife work.  You?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 24, 2007)

for those of us not in the know please tell us more about this camp. It is my understanding it is an invatation only event.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 24, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> for those of us not in the know please tell us more about this camp. It is my understanding it is an invatation only event.


Sulsa Camp is held in the desert mountains in AZ.  Camp is rustic (aka no plumbing nor port-a-potty nor non-natural facilities whatsoever except a clearing for a parking lot).  Attendees bivouac there and are set on a strict time schedule for training, eating and sleeping.  

It is a paramilitary-style camp where you learn stealth, work h2h combat skills including stick, knife, archery and weapon throwing, run the gauntlet (natural obstacle course) and perform nighttime stealth maneuvers over the course of two-three days.

It be grueling but fun!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 24, 2007)

So... is that where your user name came from?  She-sulsa?


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 24, 2007)

Kacey said:


> So... is that where your user name came from?  She-sulsa?


Indeed. :asian:


----------



## Kreth (Sep 24, 2007)

Kacey said:


> She-sulsa?


Me Tarzan. You Jane.



:uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 24, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Me Tarzan. You Jane.
> 
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:


Hey, at least it's not a Klingon name.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 24, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Hey, at least it's not a Klingon name.


Yeah, that would be silly. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

:uhoh:


----------



## lulflo (Sep 26, 2007)

Very Exciting, only two more days!!!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 26, 2007)

lulflo said:


> Very Exciting, only two more days!!!


Oh rub it in!   I can't go!!  I'll be watching my daughter compete in her first marching band competition.  *sigh*


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Sep 26, 2007)

Surely an enthralling event in and of itself. Don't forget to take lots of pictures.

Hey, I go to all my sons gamesbaseball, soccer, etc.Actually, I am currently getting such a thrill from watching them compete in martial arts tournaments. (It is literally more stressful to me than any national or international competition that I ever competed in). Ah, the joys of parenting. Farang She-Sulsa!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 26, 2007)

Kuk Sa Nim said:


> Surely an enthralling event in and of itself. Don't forget to take lots of pictures.
> 
> Hey, I go to all my sons gamesbaseball, soccer, etc.Actually, I am currently getting such a thrill from watching them compete in martial arts tournaments. (It is literally more stressful to me than any national or international competition that I ever competed in). Ah, the joys of parenting. Farang She-Sulsa!


Farang, Sir! 

If you're speaking of the band competition being enthralling ... well, I gotta admit I'm excited because the high school she attends were the national champions two years running, always place high otherwise and swept the Rose Festival awards in 2007!  They are working the hardest drill they've ever done and have original music this year, so it promises to be a good one!

My youngest boy is in tackle football and is jealous he's too young for sulsa camp! :lol2: But his team is strong and high in rankings right now as well.

You're right about the stress though - I've never been so interested in football nor music!


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Sep 28, 2007)

if im allowed i will take many pictures of sulsa camp. I just spent like half my paycheck on a 10 megapixle camra.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 28, 2007)

What school dose she attend  
If you doo not wish to answere I will understand
Grimfang"s high school held many national and presidential awards and he martch for the whole time he was there
 Anaheim High School in Calif.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 28, 2007)

hwarang_do_adam said:


> if im allowed i will take many pictures of sulsa camp. I just spent like half my paycheck on a 10 megapixle camra.


Now the *pictures*, you'll want to talk to Master Corona about - definitely.  He *did* mention pictures when we spoke on the phone.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 28, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> What school dose she attend
> If you doo not wish to answere I will understand
> Grimfang"s high school held many national and presidential awards and he martch for the whole time he was there
> Anaheim High School in Calif.


Yeah I can't answer here, sorry.


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Oct 3, 2007)

sulsa camp was awesome learned lots of new things


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 3, 2007)

hwarang_do_adam said:


> sulsa camp was awesome learned lots of new things


I hear our people had a good time - did you meet anyone from the Washington school?


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Oct 4, 2007)

yes. I do not want to give names. It was a black belt and his father.


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 8, 2007)

Is this camp style specific?  How restrivtive is it?  

Sounds like a very worthwhile camp, but it seems to be rather difficult to gain access....


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Oct 8, 2007)

you kind of halffto know someone who trains in hwarangdo or know kjn corona or one of the instructers other than that the next one is in 09 and you can contact kjn corona about it or shesulsa or me.


----------



## WanHwa (Oct 8, 2007)

Sulsa camp was fun! You're right SheSulsa, it was grueling! I realized just how out of shape I really am. I plan on beginning my training now for the next camp! Hope to see you there!

WanHwa

P.S. Adam.... Far away... far away... Get your hands off of my chips!


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Oct 9, 2007)

so far so far ....  let me get a drink lol


----------



## ancient warrior (Oct 17, 2007)

any 1 know if kjn marco walker will be there? i hear he is one of the best instructors for  real sulsa  camps.........


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 17, 2007)

ancient warrior said:


> any 1 know if kjn marco walker will be there? i hear he is one of the best instructors for  real sulsa  camps.........


Sulsa Camp is over.


----------

